# well i lost my job



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

well guys i lost my job friday over some bs.. im extremely depressed, i feel like im about to lose my house and car.. but maybe losing my job was a good thing, i hated my job and maybe this is an opportunity to find something better.. i found a job at the unemployment office that i would love to do.. it is working at an animal shelter and it pays twice what i was making.. but i dont know if im qualified to do it.. idk im really stressed out


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, maybe this is more of an opportunity for you to do something you love. I wish you the best, and although I don't know what I would do without my job (financially) I would truly love to do something that involves working with animals on a daily basis...people suck!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm sorry that you lost your job I too feel that for everything there is a reason. Apply for the job. I will keep my fingures crossed. I hate job on some days more than on others. The people I work with are okay it is listening to everyone complain about the prices that really get you down. I don't raise the prices I have to pay what everyone else pays I didn't a pay raise yet people yell at me casue everything cost more. Somedays I wish I didn't have to work.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

I know how you feel. My unemployment will run out in December, so I'm saving every penny I can right now until I can find something to pay the bills.


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, maybe this is more of an opportunity for you to do something you love. I wish you the best, and although I don't know what I would do without my job (financially) I would truly love to do something that involves working with animals on a daily basis...people suck!


I have to agree 100% with Sydney here.:thumbsup:


----------



## DogsUnited (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi pitbulllover27870 ,

I'm so sorry about you losing your job. I know it's easy for me to say but try not to get to stressed out, it'll only make things worse.

I say go for that job, what you got to lose. You don't necessarily have to be the most qualified, enthusiasm is a much more desirable trait.

Good luck and let us know how everything’s going


----------



## Taz (May 3, 2008)

Sydney said:


> I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason. I would truly love to do something that involves working with animals on a daily basis...people suck!


yup!:clap:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Sydney said:


> I am a firm believer that everything happens for a reason, maybe this is more of an opportunity for you to do something you love. I wish you the best, and although I don't know what I would do without my job (financially) I would truly love to do something that involves working with animals on a daily basis...people suck!


Omg me too. Being in retail has made me just hate people in general. LOL I know it sounds bad but if I could work with animals it would be great.

Sorry to hear about that. I also say apply for the job you never know what could happen.

My husband hasn't had a job in almost 4 years. (he has back issues just recently had another surgery). I am the only source of income. It's hard very hard and it casues alot of arguments and he went through depression and he even wrote "goodbye" letters. But he managed to work through it, took awhile but it was hard.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

DogsUnited said:


> Hi pitbulllover27870 ,
> 
> I'm so sorry about you losing your job. I know it's easy for me to say but try not to get to stressed out, it'll only make things worse.
> 
> ...


This is sooooo true. I used to work in HR, and trust me, the interview is MUCH more important than the application.

And, in some instances, it is really better to train someone to your company's style than to bring someone in who already believes they know it all.

Go for it!!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

pitbulllover27870 said:


> well guys i lost my job friday over some bs.. im extremely depressed, i feel like im about to lose my house and car.. but maybe losing my job was a good thing, i hated my job and maybe this is an opportunity to find something better.. i found a job at the unemployment office that i would love to do.. it is working at an animal shelter and it pays twice what i was making.. but i dont know if im qualified to do it.. idk im really stressed out


sorry to hear that it always sucks to loose a job, i was without a job for almost 5 mths before i found this one, but God wont put more on you than he knows you can handle. just keep your eyes open, cuz sometimes he put things in the strangest places for us to find. but you can only go forward from here! 
oh, and on the job that you'd like, go for it! everyone has to start somewhere! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

thank you so much for your support everyone.. it means alot


----------

